

VMware to Acquire DynamicOps - rytis
http://www.vmware.com/company/news/releases/vmw-dynamicops-07-02-12.html

======
sturadnidge
I don't proclaim to understand all of VMware's acquisitions of the past few
years, but this one is really puzzling.

DynamicOps tools are built on a .NET stack (VMware are clearly a Java shop)
and while their platform is a worthwhile in its own right, it duplicates a lot
of functionality with products VMware already has or has functionality VMware
could build without much effort given the swath of automation tools they
already have ( DynamicOps tools just interface with published APIs from
Microsoft and Citrix).

Probably a defensive acquisition I guess. I can't see integration with
existing VMware products working at all.

~~~
rytis
It is indeed a rather strange acquisition move. DynamicOps is platform
agnostic, ie vmware/xen/kvm, so I wonder if they are going to make it VMware
only product? Also, how is this going to co-exist with their vCloud director
product?

~~~
nl
An increasing amount of VMWare software is hypervisor agnostic (eg
CloudFoundry).

I don't fully understand their strategy (maybe - anywhere there is a "cloud"
VMWare is there or something?) but they are pretty consistent about it.

